# PENNSYLVANIA SB 768 Veterinary Disclosure



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*PENNSYLVANIA Veterinary Disclosure Bill SB 768* http://www.legis.state.pa.us/CFDOCS/Legis/PN/Public/btCheck.cfm?txtType=HTM&sessYr=2011&sessInd=0&billBody=S&billTyp=B&billNbr=0768&pn=0782 has been filed by Senator Michael J. Stack and referred to the Senate Consumer Protection Committee. Please contact the Committe Chair *Robert M. Tomlinson [email protected] (717) 787-5072* and ask his committee to vote that this bill *"OUGHT TO PASS."* 

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST

All Committee members are listed below, if your Senator is on the list, please contact them as well as Senator Tomlinson.

Robert M. Tomlinson, Chair [email protected] (717) 787-5072 
John R. Gordner, Vice-Chair [email protected] (717) 787-8928 
Lisa M. Boscola, Minority Chair [email protected] (717) 787-4236
John B. Scarnati [email protected] (717) 787-7084
Edwin B. Erickson [email protected] (717) 787-1350
Stewart J. Greenleaf [email protected] (717) 787-6599
Jeffrey E. Piccola [email protected] (717) 787-6801
John C. Rafferty, Jr. [email protected] (717) 787-1398
Kim L. Ward [email protected] (717) 787-6063
Mary Jo White [email protected] (717) 787-9684
Jim Ferlo [email protected] (717) 787-6123
Richard A. Kasunic (717) 787-7175
Timothy J. Solobay (717) 787-1463
John N. Wozniak [email protected] (717) 787-5400

*"Veterinarians May Have to Provide New Information to Clients" *DVM Newsmagazine 5/1/11 http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/dvm/Veterinary+news/Veterinarians-may-have-to-provide-new-information-/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/717884?contextCategoryId=44927

*Text of SB 768* http://www.legis.state.pa.us/CFDOCS/Legis/PN/Public/btCheck.cfm?txtType=HTM&sessYr=2011&sessInd=0&billBody=S&billTyp=B&billNbr=0768&pn=0782 
and (vi) 
12
the veterinarian provides a client information sheet to the 
13
owner of the animal in cases of dispensing prescription drugs 
14
that will be administered by the owner in an outpatient setting.
15
(16) "Client information sheet" means a paper required by 
16
the Center for Veterinary Medicine of the Food and Drug 
17
Administration for the purpose of communicating important risk 
18
information to clients and that is given to a veterinarian by a 
19
prescription drug manufacturer so that owners of an animal are 
20
provided with vital product safety information including 
21
precautions, contraindications, signs of a possible adverse 
22
reaction and steps to take in the event of an adverse reaction 
23
to the prescription drug.


----------

